
 iPhone concepts that must be seen - yvesrn
http://iphonecto.com/2009/02/19/awesome-iphone-concepts-that-must-be-seen/#
======
ObieJazz
Source: <http://www.9to5mac.com/iphone-concepts-10>

~~~
dhotson
I don't mean to be rude.. but all of these look awful.

...I guess that's why Jonathan Ive gets paid what he does. ;)

~~~
herval
not that ugly... the keyboard seems a bit small/cramped to be useful, though.
One of the Nano designs on that url is also very interesting

~~~
CalmQuiet
No kidding. What would be a "must see" is the hobbit who's small enough to use
such a keyboard.

~~~
yvesrn
Now that's funny, LOL

------
gabrielroth
A drawing of an iPhone with a keyboard! Now that simply must be seen!

------
pstinnett
These lists are always kind of cool to see, but the concepts I like the best
are the ones that actually look believable. Very few in this list look
anywhere near believable.

------
dean
God that's ugly.

